# URC MX-810 Software - Unavailable even online as a vendor?



## stretchymantis (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey everybody,

I was wondering if anybody might have any insight to my plaguing software download issue. The software is no longer available online so I don't know where one might go to acquire it. It seems a little ridiculous that the company will not even provide the software any longer considering it has almost literally no effect for them not to.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.

Jason


----------



## joonbug99 (Feb 24, 2011)

URC has a policy of only giving their software to authorized dealers. It is at that dealers discretion whether or not to give it to end users. 

Have you tried contacting URC directly. It not send them am e-mail explaining your need for the software. They may have you sign an EULA and then provide you the software.

I assume u are looking for the complete control program?


----------



## stretchymantis (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow, life shoved this remote control in the closet for the last nearly 2 years. Just ran across it so popped on here, thanks for replying back then though joonbug99.  Anyway, I had ended up calling all the vendors in the area and even URC directly. That software is like the last cookie in the playground, nohbawdy wanns too shawre wif me..  lol actually, if memory serves, URC was initially going to give me a link but then came back and said they don't even have the software anymore (which I call bluff, but was an easy way to get a non-vendor off the phone since I had gone to the extent of asking how to become a vendor to get a link).

At this point I've chalked it up to a loss and am now the proud owner of the most expensive remote I've ever bought, in great condition, that can't even turn on the TV. Not the best deal i've ever ran across online. Ahh well, sorry about the rant, thanks for listening. 

Oh, and yes, I believe it was the Complete Control Program.


----------



## McLuvin (Sep 3, 2014)

It looks like that remote is no longer supported as it is not listed on URC's current remote lineup. So there could be some truth to what URC is telling you. The software you need is the MX-810 ProWizard. You might be able to Google and find it for download somewhere but you may run into an issue when you go to run an update on the dbase if URC is not supplying updates for that software anymore. Good luck...


----------

